

Music Visualizers in CSS - mediocregopher
http://likethemammal.github.io/css-visualizer/

======
mediocregopher
This was made by a friend of mine. It uses only CSS and DOM elements, no
WebGL/canvas/anything-else. You can also check out the actual repo here:

[https://github.com/likethemammal/css-
visualizer](https://github.com/likethemammal/css-visualizer)

